
SimCity, Cellular Automata, and Happy Tool for HyperLook (2018) - stefanu
https://medium.com/@donhopkins/hyperlook-nee-hypernews-nee-goodnews-99f411e58ce4
======
ksaj
Looking back, I'm surprised at how well SimCity performed on an XT (monochrome
and only one screen at a time). Once the 286 came out, though, things _flew_.
It's interesting how game play hasn't changed all that much, and how many
newish games hearken right back to this era and genre.

